

The Hot Startup Destination You Didn't Know About - puranjay
http://www.­dnfblog.­com/­estonia-­the-­hot-­startup-­destination-­you-­didnt-­know-­about/­

======
ewokhead
Fail spam post linking to a 404 page and an auto play animation.

I wish I could down vote this.

------
jamesbritt
"Page not found", and painful auto-play animation kicks in.

